# First Wahoo! Finally



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Well it finally happened. After 3 years of owning my boat I have finally put a wahoo in the fish box. We left out of St. Andrews at 5am Saturday and headed for a couple of bottom spots about 20 miles. After a while I ran another 20 or so miles to the SSE and decided to troll for a couple of hours. After no luck the first 30 minutes or so, I threw out a mahi cedar plug way way back and bumped the boat up to about 17-19 knots. It wasn't 5 minutes in to the high speed troll that we had 2 simultaneous knock downs. One came off quickly but the one I had stayed on thank God. Not the biggest by any means, but it sure is nice to break that barrier.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Cool ! Congrats on your first Wahoo.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

You got that Hoo skunk off your back!! Congrats, nothing better than achieving a goal!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! Here is the the great thing, now that you have figured it out, there are another zillion out there and they are the tastiest fish out there in my opinion! raw, fried, sautéed, baked, broiled, or as ceviche!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Always a pleasure to see a smiling face in a fishing pic!


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Great job!!! I'm gonna try for my first this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks ya'll I appreciate it! The people on this forum have been tremendously helpful coaching me along to finally get it done. Thank you!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's SUPER!!!!! Nice looking Fish!

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice Job and Nice Fish!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wham bam! Congrats.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty cool, congrats!


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Best feeling in the world to get that first one!!! Way to go!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Way to go....I think they are one of the coolest looking fish out there.....Next time you lose one ,troll right back where you lost him, sometimes they will eat two or three times......


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!! good job!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice Hoo!'


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! Always wanted one of those myself.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good looking fish -- way to go:thumbsup:


----------

